# Need A Lead Mold to Make ERIE DEARIE SPINNER BAITS PLEASE



## fisherman0

HI Can anyone out here tell me where I can buy the Erie Dearie lead mold.Its the flat type and has a curvy line on the top and you place your spinner bait wire thru it so it forms around the spinner bait wire
Please help need all weight sizes
Thank for any help you can give me AS TO WHERE I CAN PURCHASE ONE


----------



## peple of the perch

you can make your own with some plaster of paris and a dremel. I pour my own jigs and my molds work great. It is better than spending $30 - $40 on a mold.


----------



## Saugeye 1

Janns Netcraft has all kind of molds that resemble alot of popular style baits...
I have alot of diffrent styles that I accumulated over the years but unless your planning on making alot of lures 
your better off just buying them already made up.


----------



## fisherman0

Hi Yes I planned on Making alot of them,I fish in an area loaded with rocks, but the best walleye fishing you have ever dreamed of, I lose up to 10/day here but limit out on walleye most days. If you have this mold, I would be more than happy to pay up to $100 Plus S & H or anyone out there who may have a spare one laying around for that fact
Thanks


----------



## socdad

Try Barlows: http://www.barlowstackle.com/

$30 or so ....


----------



## K gonefishin

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=1503&CATID=59

www.luremaking.com 

www.hagans.com 

also try stamina tackle


----------



## Star1pup

peple of the perch said:


> you can make your own with some plaster of paris and a dremel. I pour my own jigs and my molds work great. It is better than spending $30 - $40 on a mold.


This is interesting. I grew up in a family that owned a small pottery and I've made molds for my dad, but those were for vases, etc. I'd like to hear more about how you do it.


----------



## Tired old guy

There is a mold on EBAY that may be what your looking for. It is a Do-It ED-4-341. Makes 3/4 and 1 Oz. Dearie type spinners. You have about 5 days and 17 hours before it ends. Hope this helps.


----------



## plsplns

I have been making molds for a year and a half now and got pretty good at it. However they are molds for custom made aircraft parts. I work here at Burke Lakefront Airport and have made about $2000. on the models I have made for my clients. Now that I'm into fishing big time I plan to start making some of my own hard and soft bait lures. I might be able to help ya. Also peopleoftheperch sounds like he's got it going down. We'll see Thanks


----------

